# Can't Uninstall Quicktime



## slaux7

I have given up on ever being able to use quicktime again, can't install it and will not let me uninstall it. At this point I just want it off my system I don't want anything to do with apple. Quicktime shows in my add/remove programs, but everytime I click on it it does nothing. When I try to install the stand alone version, it comes up and ask do you want to completely remove this program, I click ok and it gives me an error 1605 and exits. Any suggestions on how to get this program off my computer.


----------



## DKTaber

Have you tried using Windows Explorer to find the QuikTime folder and deleting it? That gets rid of the majority of the program. To rid your system of leftover fragments of the program, use a utility like VCOM's SystemSuite 6 or Norton SystemWorks to scan both the system and the registry for invalid entries (which they become after you delete the folder). That should rid your system of QT.


----------



## flavallee

1. Go to C:\Program Files, then delete the entire *QuickTime* folder.

2. Click Start - Find/Search - All Files And Folders, select the hard drive ( C: ) to look in, type in *QuickTime*, then click Find/Search. when the list of files appear, right-click on and delete all the ones that you confirm are associated with QuickTime.

3. Click Start - Run, type in REGEDIT, then click OK. Click the + in:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Software

In the Software sub-menu, right-click directly on the *Apple Computer* entry, then click Delete - Yes.

(Note: If you click the + in the "Apple Computer" entry, you'll see "QuickTime" listed there)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## slaux7

I tried all those things above, still not gone. Quicktime still shows up in the add/remove programs and still not able to reinstall. I even tried to install the quicktime alternative which seemed to install fine but still would not allow me view quicktime movies. I appreciate your help.


----------



## flavallee

To remove the *QuickTime* entry from Add/Remove Programs is very simple.

Go back into the registry and click the + in:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Software
Microsoft
Windows
CurrentVersion
Uninstall

Start at the top of the Uninstall list and click on each sub-folder and look at the entries in the right pane. When you find the sub-folder for QuickTime, right-click it and delete it. The QuickTime entry will possibly be listed more than once in the Uninstall list, so keep going until you get to the bottom of the list.

Close the registry editor. The QuickTime entry should now be gone from Add/Remove Programs.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## smbd

Try also using CCleaner. It helps delete programs that cannot be deleted trough Add\Remove programs option


----------



## flavallee

That'll work too. Open CCleaner, then click "Tools". You can then delete or rename any of the Add/Remove Programs entries listed there. :up:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cannelle

I had the same problem. Couldn't get rid of it. I did what you said and it's gone. Thanks.


----------



## smeegle

Slaux7, I hope you don't mind my tagging a question onto your query but it has to do with this topic. I have Windows ME and Quick Time came with the sytem. Every time I've tried to delete Quick Time it gives me a warning about deleting information that my system needs. I have never used Quick Time but the warning has always scared me away. Can my system do without Quick Time?


----------



## flavallee

Your computer can do without QuickTime, unless you visit a site and try to view a video clip that requires it.

It's good to have certain multimedia programs, such as Apple QuickTime, Macromedia Flash, Windows Media Player, and Adobe Acrobat Reader.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## smeegle

Thanks for the response, Flavallee. I have Windows Media Player but I prefer to use Nero.


----------



## flavallee

The only thing that I've ever used Nero Burning ROM 6.6 for is for burning CD's. I no longer use it and now use Sonic RecordNow Deluxe 7.3 because it's simpler and seems to work better for me.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cannelle

I,m sure Flavallee can help more than I can. I just saw a solution he posted to someone elses question on how to uninstall Quick time. I tried it and it worked for me.


----------



## flavallee

Canelle:

If you have that information handy, can you copy-and-paste it here for him/her? It'll save me a lot of writing, and I still have several thread replies to respond to. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rongorman

Well, I tried all the above suggestions to get rid of a defective QuickTime installation and failed miserably to clean out everything - ended up with CCleaner giving me an error message "Cannot delete MSI Installer"

I fixed this by installing the Microsoft "Windows Installer CleanUp Utility" - downloadable from  http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;290301

This cleaned out the last dregs of the original defective installation and I have now installed "QuickTime Alternative" (which works a treat with Firefox) instead of having another crisis with the Apple QuickTime downloaded software.

QuickTime Alternative available from http://www.free-codecs.com/QuickTime_Alternative_download.htm

Hope this might help someone.


----------



## happyrck

you might also want the real player alternative...works good and doesn't try to put anything else on your system

http://www.free-codecs.com/Real_Alternative_download.htm


----------



## slaux7

Sorry I have not had a chance to work on my computer, been very busy. I have ccleaner on my computer, been using that program for quite some time now. Even though quicktime shows in the add/remove programs, it does not show up in the ccleaner uninstall section. I have not tried to remove the entry from the add/remove programs list, because I really do not see how that will fix my problem. I want to be able to use quicktime, so I would like to be able to reinstall it or use the free codec, either way I have a couple programs that require it for the movies and also a lot of movie trailers that I like to check out use quicktime. Also tried the windows installer cleanup utility and quicktime does not show up there either. I appreciate everyones responses. Thanks


----------



## Ottalei

That was the only thing that worked, Thanks very much!


----------



## bellaflor

I have tried all that i read, the REGEDIt....uninstalled delete
i run the cclean and there is no Itunes and no quicktime player, i still have a QuickTime for windows (i dont know if this is coneccted with the other 2). Well when i try to install the itunes 7.1.3 or the quicktime player it says :
El programa ha encontrado una serie de errores, intente instalarlo mas adelante...
The program has found errors try to installed later???? and i dont know what else to DOOOO????
I was using the itunes 6.0.4 and the quicktimeplayer 6.0.4 with my ipod nano when i saw try the new version and then all this nightmare started....

Please if so one can tell me what to do , i would apreciated.
Gracias...


----------



## Ottalei

this is what worked for me, it let me install the new quicktime after this http://support.microsoft.com/default...b;en-us;290301
cheers
xxx


----------



## Adrianking99

You can run QuickTime movies and trailers on VLC, which is great, and free.
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## bellaflor

Ottalei Thanks but I can not find that page says 404 its is http://support.microsoft.com/default...b;en-us;290301 unreachvable.??? what is ...?


----------



## mantooth

i think i'm ever so close to being able to re-open itunes if only i could delete this one thing: "QuickTimeMusic.qtr". whenever i try to delete the Quicktime folder i get the message, "Cannot delete QuickTimeMusic.qtr: Data error (cyclic redundance check)." everything else in the folder, i was able to easily delete.

also, whenever i try to reinstall itunes or quicktime, it stops right there again, and asks me to verify if i have access to that file, QuickTimeMusic.qtr. please help!!! my older brother is getting impatient with me for messing with itunes and quicktime and not being able to get it back!! how do i get rid of this thing and reinstall the new version (or something, anything!) thanks anyone.

[i've done regedit, ccleaner and even regular uninstall-- Quicktime is pretty much only present in that folder, with only QuickTimeMusic.Resources.]


----------



## happyrck

when you install the quicktime alternative...you will be able to see ANYTHING the quicktime played....without the bloatware and reporting you will not notice any difference at all...its just lighter on your system...


----------



## mantooth

oh ok, thanks happyrck... i'll download an alternative and see if i can open itunes.


----------



## kev_theobald

I had been using iTunes for about four months on my PC. I have had this PC since 2000 and I have no idea how many versions of Quicktime were installed over the years. Last week I got two iPods. Both iPods require the newest iTunes. Because the new iTunes needs the newest Quicktime, it will not install. The newest Quicktime will not install because it says it cannot remove the old Quicktime. 

I have used CCleaner, Registry Mechanic, ZSoft Uninstaller, installing as many versions of the old Quicktime and uninstalling them. I evem tried alternative Quicktime programs and Apod trying to move forward. In the end, I am out $50 in software that did not solve my issues and two iPods that are useless at this point. I could kill Apple for not making a program that uninstalls their own past software. I thought this kind of problem was what MS did, not Apple. Considering the many posting I have found on the web about this issue, I know it is not just me that is having issues. 

Any thoughts outside of formatting the harddrive what I can do?


----------



## happyrck

to *kev_theobald*...please start your own thread...its confusing when two people are using the same thread

to *mantooth*...is your problem solved...if so what was the solution


----------



## mantooth

i downloaded the quicktime alternative, and the new itunes opened up just fine, library still intact even though i tried to delete everything apple. (that quicktimemusic.qtr file is still the only thing in my original quicktime folder). i can't say exactly what else works and what else doesn't as i haven't tried anything except itunes yet. kev_theobald, once you download the quicktime alternative, there isn't any configuring necessary, itunes should install just fine and your ipod should work with it. hope it works for you.


----------



## mantooth

btw, thanks happyrck


----------



## happyrck

your welcome :up: ...glad it working for you ...don't forget the realplayer alternative...works just like the quicktime alternative.........


----------



## Saibertech

flavallee had the solution to my friends computer woes, Itunes crashed everytime it was started and it all boiled down to Quicktime having a currupt installation, it wouldnt reinstall/uninstall etc by any normal means, i almost broke down and did what flavallee suggested on my own but the instructions helped keep me from poking around in the dark as it were. my only addition to the instructions would be to make sure users select the "advanced options" in Windows XP search function and to make sure "search in hidden folders" option is checked before searching for quicktime files on the hard drive. Thanks alot flavallee.


----------



## flavallee

You're welcome, and I already have the search option set to search all hidden files and folders.  :up:


----------



## Saibertech

flavallee said:


> You're welcome, and I already have the search option set to search all hidden files and folders.  :up:


oh, lol. i was merely stating it for anyone else that happened to see this post and didnt have their search set to find hidden files, i could tell by your expertise that you would have already known that, thanks agan Flav.


----------



## knuk

I have read all the posts and in my case, QT does not apper on the add/remove list nor is it on program files. I am so stumped and so ready to get rid of this invasive pest. Can anyone suggest how to proceed from here? thanks


----------



## bruce77

I've installed Quicktime and when I realised it ate 150 Mb of my precious hard disk space I imediatelly uninstalled it.
BUT, when uninstall process was succesfully over, only 50 Mb of disk space was recovered, which means 100 Mb is gone!!!
Quicktime took away 100 megs and it's not even there anymore!
I don't have a clue which files did Quicktime inflate or create or whatever, there are simply no traces, no directories, no registry entries... and I'm going insane!!!
If anyone knows how to, please HELP!!!!!!


----------



## toptoptop!

flavallee said:


> 1. Go to C:\Program Files, then delete the entire *QuickTime* folder.
> 
> 2. Click Start - Find/Search - All Files And Folders, select the hard drive ( C: ) to look in, type in *QuickTime*, then click Find/Search. when the list of files appear, right-click on and delete all the ones that you confirm are associated with QuickTime.
> 
> 3. Click Start - Run, type in REGEDIT, then click OK. Click the + in:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
> Software
> 
> In the Software sub-menu, right-click directly on the *Apple Computer* entry, then click Delete - Yes.
> 
> (Note: If you click the + in the "Apple Computer" entry, you'll see "QuickTime" listed there)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thank you! i'd been having problems removing quicktime from my computer & i actually just posted up a help message yesterday but just found this thread & followed your instructions & it worked first time!

toptoptop!


----------



## flavallee

Great!  :up:


----------



## icryalot

I had the problem where quicktime appeared in control panel - add/remove. When I tried to uninstall it I got a message 'could not locate the .mis file'.
I had deleted quicktime from program files, followed all the registery cleanup advice given, run all the reg cleaner programs and it still remained.
Finally i used the method first sugested by rongorman, to install the Microsoft "Windows Installer CleanUp Utility"
downloadable from http://support.microsoft.com/default...b;en-us;290301
At the bottom of the list are programs in alphabetical order, just selected quicktime and 'remove'.
thx


----------



## cambever

hey yall i tried everything. i deleted all the folders in C, in regedit, i tried using CCleaner. i did everything that was posting in this whole topic and i still cant get itunes to install because it says.

"The older version of quicktime cannot be removed. contact tech support. The installation of quicktime did not complete. Itunes requires quicktime.

please some1 help me i jsut got my ipod and i wanna using the frigin thing


----------



## dma69

Bless you!!! I have been trying for 2 days to figure out how to get rid of the last of quicktime & itunes (there was something wrong with them). I tried to uninstall, and when I did it didn't take everything out. So, I was left with a little bit of both--and could get rid of neither, so that I could REINSTALL both. Your suggestion of "Windows Installer CleanUp Utility", worked like a charm. I had already tried a dozen different suggestions, with NO luck. Thank you, so much. You guys always come through. I don't know why I didn't think to come here first; instead of just Google-ing my problem. Brain-fart, I guess.


----------



## 3215000

I always receive a message that the path to QuickTime.msi cannot be located on my computer. I have tried everything on this forum but get hung up here every time. Please help?????????


----------



## cam-3498

try deleteing it from the rubbish bin.


----------



## Razzaq

HI

thank you very much for providing information on how to uninstall Quicktime... this thread has been very helpful for solving my problem about quicktime...

Thanks


----------



## 1nc13

Hi,
I've done everything on this thread but I still have the QT folder under my programs in my C drive. when i try to delete it :

"_Cannot delete CFCharacterSetBitmaps: Access denied
make sure the disk is not full or write-protected
and that the file is not currently in use._"

whn I hav no programs running.
any suggestions of what to do?


----------



## happyrck

1.) Try it in Safe Mode first.

2.) Next, see if you can rename the file so that you change the extension to something that will release it from whatever has it locked; use .txt for example. Then try manipulating it afterward. If it works, then you can change the name back if you just wanted it moved.

3.) If no joy, get *MoveOnBoot* . Install it. It's a small freeware program that has the power to Delete, Copy, or Rename a file or group of files when you reboot and it's inactive. There are several ways to use it, here are some examples:
Run it to do the copy first to the folder of your choice and then run it again to do a delete if you wish. OR run it and rename the file and you may be able to manipulate it as you please with drag/drop etc. Then you can rename it with the right click and you'll be set. Try different methods as you prefer depending on your goal. It works on Folders as well as files but only by using the drag/drop into the main program screen.


----------



## sprinklejunkie

Not only will QuikTime not uninstall, it's freezing up my computer whenever I try to uninstall it. I can't work long enough on it to fix anything. I already tried doing all of the above. After I tried using CCleaner it started freezing up my computer. And my computer won't work with Firefox anymore. I think I may have a virus or something.


----------

